# 14,000 posts, way to go youngdon



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for all your insight and humor Don!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Indeed good advise, and good laughs. Thanks buddy.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

We can always count on some sound input from ya Don. Always great to read your posts.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you gentlemen, I appreciate you kind words, but it's the members like you all that keeps me coming back. Well that and the new guy always brings me coffee !

Triangleman 29 Welcome to the forum....... 1 cream 1 sugar please !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh, and some pretty darn good calls too Don!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Don, here is your :beerchug: , figured I was too late for the coffee. Hope you get 14,000 more posts. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Mike

Bring the beer on Rick, although it's never to late for coffee !


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

Congrats YD - lots of wisdom floating around with your name on it, much appreciated.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you DD ! Did any of it sound believable ?


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

Almost all of it....but then again I'm a newbie, and impressionable to boot - where's the Kool-aid? LOL!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd never have anything to do with kool-aid....Velveeta perhaps, It's easier to hide the meds in it..Just ask my dogs.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Don how time flies when your having fun.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats Youngdon! "Your the best that do'er"


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Holy Smokes !!! Already again, your post count reminds me of those progressive slot machines in the casino's -- the totals are always rolling over. Congratulation's once again -- no doubt that you are the cornerstone on this site. Thanks


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

He just never stops Rick.

Your the man Don. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am confused.... which Rick is bringing the beer......


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Don, congrats on reaching 14k.keep the post coming.

i enjoy reading your posts,and appreciate the share of knowledge and of course the humor.

one can never laugh to much these days

you da man :thankyou:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congratulations Don, always enjoy reading your posts and glad to have a fellow member that still thinks Stonegod doesnt "own" a gun, LOL


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

I heard SG's favorite movie quote is from Wayne's World.....
Stacy: "Do you like it?""

Wayne: "What is it?"

Stacy: "It's a gun rack."

Wayne: "I don't even own a gun, let alone many guns that would necessitate an entire rack. What am I going to do - with a gun rack?!"


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> I am confused.... which Rick is bringing the beer......


All of them !

Thanks Guys, You all make PredatorTalk what it is....Without you guys I'd just be a guy sitting in a dark room typing stuff to humor himself.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats buddy ! Always look forward to your knowledge and opinion on many things and now as a great callmaker ! Absolutely love mine. Taking them out this morning to play. :teeth:


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know.... in an effort to keep this site running like the great country we live in, we will begin taking some of Don's posts and redistributing them among the other members of the site.

Enjoy!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats Big D that is quite alot of backspacing Sir. Thanks for you contributions Bob!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know.... in an effort to keep this site running like the great country we live in, we will begin taking some of Don's posts and redistributing them among the other members of the site.
> 
> Enjoy!


Dang democrats !

LOL Rodney the paint is wore off the backspace..


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris, is that going to be done through an executive order? Well I'm waiting, when can I get my share, now would be good.

Sorry Don, just practicing to be part of the new world order.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug:

Hope that is enough for everyone.


----------

